# Hi, I'm new here.



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi,
i just joined this forum I think yesterday. It's a pretty cool place. I will definetly keep coming back. Everyone seems nice. I have a cat that is 14 yrs old. His name is Krusty after Krusty the Clown from the Simpsons. My boyfriends mom has 2 cats plus 3 neighbor cats that make her house theirs too. I call them all mine. lol I also have 1 bunny(Thumper) and 4 Turtles(Freddie, Daphne, Velma and Shaggy), 4 snails and 2 fish(1 of them has only 1 eye). Does my boyfriend count as a pet?! :lol: He is an animal lover too which is awesome. Lets see what else I missed... I live in Connecticut. I collect Scooby Doo, Boyd's Bears, anything turtles. I like to do crafts and I am in the process of beginning to make my own candles. I have everything to make them but I guess I have to make time now. So I guess thats it for now. It's nice to meet everyone. Take care!! <<))


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Kimmyboo!Welcome.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

Welcome to our forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kimmyboo, It's nice to meet you formally! It sounds as if you are a person with many interests-especially animals.  I hope you enjoy the forums! Welcome.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum and your sn is so cute! Kimmyboo, hehe maybe cause my name is Kim :roll:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Kimmyboo 
ps you have a cute little name


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks! I have a little cousin that since she was about 4 she's called me Kimmyboo so it stuck! I now call my cat Krustyboo so I think its a contagious name lol :lol:


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

*Hello Kimmyboo*

I am new here too. Can't wait to see pics of your kitties and hearing about all the clever things they do!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Bridgett! Did you Say Meow yet? I'll go look. Welcome to you too!


----------

